# Bad experience at Dutch Wonderland



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

final edit below. please read the whole thing before jumping in and lynching me.


----------



## Landover (Oct 12, 2007)

Good. I would double check spelling and grammar. I am sure you meant policy instead of police. I also saw a couple of comma slices. I could not go through it all aas I read it quickly... but

here:
However, good staffing doesn't save lives(,) and I shudder to think what may have happened if I had been in the ladies room or otherwise unable to reach my son.

here:
I noticed 4 or 5 shaded, enclosed spaces for smokers to sit and smoke, but only the one spot for nursing mothers. **you don't need the comma as the second clause is dependent

Couple more suggestions:
1 - I would not mention the fact that your kids ran ahead of you and you were struggling to keep up because you are pregnant. It makes it seem a little like they got away and it was a fluke thing. This could have happened if you had walked over with them calmly, etc. They might not read it as intently if they think that your kids got away (I know you were doing well with the kids, but they might not think that way). I would just start the story with your son at the top of the slide and the guards chatting - no need to mention the other stuff.

2 - You can suggest that they turn the smoking stations into nursing areas, but I would not come down on smokers. To each his own, and it turns people off to what you are saying if you bash another group. You want a place to do what you want regardless of whether or not people have a smoking area. The bit about them being polluters, etc may turn off the reader to your good points.

Great letter! I am glad you are doing something! Hopefully someone else will be helped!

Now... off to grade the essays I have to grade for my class! LOL!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

TY, added edits!


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

First off, I'm really sorry you had to go through that. It sounds terrible.

As for the letter, I would leave at a good chunk of the details (ie: you being pregnant, your daughter going down the slide, who all was with you, etc.). I would try to make it more factual. Just say explain the incident as it happened. I think all the stuff about breastfeeding is fine, though. I would just try to make the whole thing as objective sounding as possible. Good luck and I hope this brings about some change.


----------



## 2xshy (Nov 27, 2007)

there were 2 lifegaurds at the bottom of the slide and they didn't HELP your struggling 2 year old son in the water?!
I would lose my Sh*t.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

They were totally out-of-line to not help your son -- but I would make it much briefer, and just say you were upset that the lifeguard was standing right there while your son repeatedly got knocked down by waves. Asking what if you'd been in the bathroom, almost sounds like you're expecting staff to cover you while you go to the bathroom -- but of course you are not: you are just expecting that they DO the lifeguard job they are being paid to do.

And of course they were totally out-of-line to be telling you that you couldn't breastfeed wherever you and your baby happened to be, and I'm glad you handled it so well. I think you should mention that in your letter, too -- making it clear that while it's nice that they set up a cozy area for mothers who prefer to go there, staff need to be made aware that this is not mandatory.

And about the smokers -- they NEED a separate area to smoke, so as not to endanger others with secondhand smoke. Nursing mamas don't need a separate area, as they are not endangering anyone.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

subbing


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

They are MORE concerned about violating a nursing moms' rights than they are saving a child's life??!! Outrageous!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:

Asking what if you'd been in the bathroom, almost sounds like you're expecting staff to cover you while you go to the bathroom -- but of course you are not: you are just expecting that they DO the lifeguard job they are being paid to do.
No, I'm saying, how many people at the park have a 1:1 adult/child ratio? My husband was there with them, but he can't be at the top of the slide and the bottom of the slide at the same time. Lots of moms were there with more than 1 kid and no other adult. They do not allow people to go down on laps, but seem to allow everyone to go on this slide. I think he was too small/young, and told dh so afterwards. He had no idea there was a current like that at the bottom. DS is a very strong and agile little boy. People are always amazed he is only 2. His skills almost match my 4.5 year olds, and she has the physical skills of a 6-7 year old.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Damn. They should have been in the water helping your son. That's really scary! I can't believe they came over and hassled you about nursing after NOT responding appropriately to a dangerous water situation.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
Damn. They should have been in the water helping your son. That's really scary! I can't believe they came over and hassled you about nursing after NOT responding appropriately to a dangerous water situation.

Obviously I care about the lifeguards lack of reaction more, but who tries to stop a mom from helping a screaming kid? I mean, I'd never walk up to a mom in a situation like that and tell her what to do or try to engage her. I might say, "need help?" or smile at her, but... ARGH


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mammal_mama* 
Asking what if you'd been in the bathroom, almost sounds like you're expecting staff to cover you while you go to the bathroom -- but of course you are not: you are just expecting that they DO the lifeguard job they are being paid to do.



Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
No, I'm saying, how many people at the park have a 1:1 adult/child ratio? My husband was there with them, but he can't be at the top of the slide and the bottom of the slide at the same time. Lots of moms were there with more than 1 kid and no other adult. They do not allow people to go down on laps, but seem to allow everyone to go on this slide. I think he was too small/young, and told dh so afterwards. He had no idea there was a current like that at the bottom. DS is a very strong and agile little boy. People are always amazed he is only 2. His skills almost match my 4.5 year olds, and she has the physical skills of a 6-7 year old.

I'm with mammal_mama on this one. If you want to point out that most family's don't have a 1:1 parent - kid ratio then say that - don't pose the hypothetical about being in the bathroom, b/c most parents can and should be taking their children with them to the bathroom (especially a 2 year old!)

On another note, they *really* need to know that their lifeguards suck. I worked for the Seattle pools when I was a teenager, and we ALWAYS beat moms to their children. It was policy that if you didn't beat mom to the baby (well, toddler) that you apologize profusely, and make damn sure that kid was 100% OK before letting them back in the pool.


----------



## mammal_mama (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
No, I'm saying, how many people at the park have a 1:1 adult/child ratio?

Good point! I have 2 girls almost 5 years apart, and I didn't feel safe taking them swimming on my own without dh, until last summer when my oldest, then 8, was a strong enough swimmer that I felt okay just continually scanning the pool to keep an eye on her, while staying close by my youngest, then 3 (and of course there were lifeguards on duty there, too).

And of course most people have children much closer in age than that.
Some of my friends don't even try taking their small children swimming, 'cause they don't feel able to keep them all adequately safe.

But with so many lifeguards on staff, and 2 right there where your little one was struggling, there was absolutely no excuse for them not to help your little boy. I'm so sorry he went through that!


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

I am so sorry your family experienced this. What an awful experience for what should have been a fun family day.

A little boy drowned at a water park near us a couple of years ago. It was a different situation - he was four years old, and his mom let him go in the wave pool by himself. There were a number of life guards on duty when it happened, though. Hearing about these kinds of things reminds me how vigilant we have to be as parents. In certain situations, if people don't do their jobs, there can be fatal consequences.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

my brother is a lifeguard and says the rule is 5 seconds under water struggling or going under a 2nd time for intervention on kids.

same as a pp he is expected to get to the kid before the caregiver.

imo i would send two separate letters. no more than two paragraphs. one paragraph with a condensed description of what happened. one paragraph with a declaration of what should be done. shouldn't be more than 200 words.

things to exclude:
-personal background
-justifications
-defenses
-excuses


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

Makes me rethink wanting to take my kids to waterpark this summer. The lifeguards' lack of attention is astounding ... luckily you were alert and not depending on them to watch your kids for you, like some ppl do. I can't believe they got more excited over you bf'ing than they did your kid almost drowning. I would have asked to talk to a manager. They shouldn't be allowed to socialize on the job or do anything that distracts them from their duties.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, that's horrible, sorry you had to experience that! I agree with others.. take out some of your personal background.


----------



## BirthWithFaith (Dec 16, 2007)

Good letter. I like the suggestions from others. Again, I'm so sorry this happened. The lack of response is maddening followed up by the harassment when BFing. I like one PP's comment - smokers should have their own area because 2nd-hand smoke is dangerous but nursing mothers don't need their own area because bfing is not.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

DUTCH WONDERLAND Family Entertainment Complex
2249 Lincoln Highway East
Lancaster, PA 17602

On Tuesday June 16, 2009 an incident occurred in the water area that needs your immediate attention. My husband accompanied the children to the top of the equipment with the water slides. I saw that there were lifeguards at every corner, and two at the bottom of this particular slide. As I was about 10 feet from the slide, I saw my son coming down. He had lost his balance and is on his back, head first landing in the water with his entire face under. He struggled to get up, but was knocked down by the current again, this time face first. I noticed the two life guards watching, but not interrupting their conversation to move. I ran as quickly as I could to his aid. By the time I had reached him, he had gone under 5 times in a matter of seconds. After I scoop him up and begin consoling him, the lifeguards continued to stand utterly still and stare at us, without saying a word to me.
I was disappointed with the lack of action by your lifeguards. Lifeguards need to MOVE. They need to react quickly. This does not happen by watching the waters. Lifeguards must be trained regularly in simulated exercises. The once a year training for certification is no where near enough. I was very impressed with the number of lifeguards that were on duty, especially since the water area was not very crowded. However, good staffing doesn't save lives, and I shudder to think what may have happened if I had been unable to reach my son. How long would it have taken them to help him? Would it have been soon enough? The water was frigid and debilitating. Would his muscles continue to allow him to struggle and draw attention? It only takes a tiny bit of water and a second to drown. Could my son have drowned today? Please, train your lifeguards. Simulate drowning, slips, etc.
My son was clearly too small to go down this particular water slide. Dutch Wonderland has done a beautiful job making it easy to see which kids can go on which rides. The color coding is a perfect visual for little ones. At every ride in the park (with the exception of this water area) there are signs at the entrance. Other ride attendants had no problem letting us know he was too small to ride, even though he was right at the brink of the next level. With three separate slides, one of these is clearly acceptable for "aquamarines," whereas the other two bigger slides are obviously not. I think the water slide attendants need to utilize this wonderful tool as well. Had this lifeguard had the measuring stick, or the little sign or even verbally let my husband know this slide was not suitable for little ones, the situation could have been avoided. Perhaps allowing "aquamarines" to go down on the laps of a responsible rider would help to avoid this situation in the future. If the slide is too large for people under a certain size to navigate successfully, it should have a size limitation clearly posted and enforced by the staff. Water slides are not something that people have an everyday familiarity with, and advising that people under a certain size or age cannot use it safely is important.


----------



## SimonMom (May 19, 2004)

Why did your husband let your son go down a slide he wasn't tall enough for? Why did you attempt multiple times to have your son go down slides he wasn't tall enough for? I do think you have some responsibility here. Obviously the lifegaurds should have been paying more attention, but you are ultimately the one responsible for your child. You do not sound as if you were unaware of the height restriction.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
Why did your husband let your son go down a slide he wasn't tall enough for? Why did you attempt multiple times to have your son go down slides he wasn't tall enough for? I do think you have some responsibility here. Obviously the lifegaurds should have been paying more attention, but you are ultimately the one responsible for your child. You do not sound as if you were unaware of the height restriction.

To me it sounds as if she _didn't_ know. She said all the ride rides had height requirements and the attendants were great at letting them know if their soon was too short, but there was nothing at the water park part. And even if this was total negligence on her part (which it doesn't sound like it is to me) the problem of the lifeguards doing nothing still needs to be addressed. Even if the child was too small to go on the ride that does not absolve the lifeguards from their job duties. Oh we'll let this kid drown b/c his mother should have known he wasn't tall enough? Nope, doesn't cut it.


----------



## SimonMom (May 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
I
As a side note, Dutch Wonderland has done a beautiful job making it easy to see which kids can go on which rides. The color coding is a perfect visual for little ones. At every ride in the park (with the exception of this water area) there are signs at the entrance. Other ride attendants had not problem letting us know he was too small to ride, even though he was right at the brink of the next level.

Actually, this is what makes me this the OP knew her son was too short and was just trying to get her son on the rides because he was a tad too short and some of the attendants were letting him on the rides that he didn't meet the height requirement for. Did you think your son would be OK on these rides since he knew how to swim and he was almost tall enough?

On another note, what was the time frame from the moment he came off the slide until you were helping him? Maybe they saw you were already helping him. I can't imagine if you weren't there they wouldn't have helped him.

I don't doubt that the lifegaurds should have done more, but taking the assumption you previously knew he was too short to go on the ride, I think it is disingenuous to keep laying the blame on the park for not enforcing the height rules.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it's good information for the parks to know that their guards need to be more on the ball and writing the letter could move them to step up awareness among the water staff. That being said, I would venture this could be a good (but scary) lesson about water safety. Even if they have swim lessons and seem to have swimming skills, the guideline I just read was "arms reach" for kids under 5. At 2, and even now (mine are 4 and 5) I'd nix any water slide unless a grown-up was at the bottom to meet them.


----------



## amandaleigh37 (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree that it is a good idea to let the park know that the lifeguards were busy chatting & not helpful when your son needed assistance. (And the BF issue definitely should be brought to their attention! Good for you for doing so!) But I'm not sure that pointing out the lack of height requirement on this slide will help make your point.

Even if a child IS technically tall enough, or old enough, or whatever, it's still our responsibility to know what they can handle. Especially going down a slide for the first time... having an adult ready to catch him to make sure he can handle it probably would have been the best scenario. I'm not blaming you. You mentioned you were "10 feet away" which thankfully was close enough to help your son quickly, even though it was surely a scary experience for you both. I wonder if the lifeguards may have noticed he needed help, but saw that you were already there?

Our local pool has a big water slide, and my DS (almost 3yo) has asked to go down it. I have no idea if there is an age/height limit but I know without a doubt that he can't handle it. Maybe if my DH was there so one of us could get him situated on top, and one of us wait at the bottom... but I usually take him alone so there's just no way I'd even consider it.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
Actually, this is what makes me this the OP knew her son was too short and was just trying to get her son on the rides because he was a tad too short and some of the attendants were letting him on the rides that he didn't meet the height requirement for.

She specifically said that the attendants were _not_ letting him on rides when he was on the brink (ie. too short, but only just), and that the slides _don't_ have the signs about height. All I got from this is that if her son was too short for the slide, that should have been made clear, as it is elsewhere in the park. I have no idea where the idea that she was trying to get him on rides he was too short for comes from. I've taken my kids to the entrance of rides if we thought they were tall enough, and been turned down if they were on the brink...but we weren't trying to get them on rides, _knowing_ they were too short. That would be kind of stupid, yk?

Quote:

I don't doubt that the lifegaurds should have done more, but taking the assumption you previously knew he was too short to go on the ride, I think it is disingenuous to keep laying the blame on the park for not enforcing the height rules.
I'm totally confused as to why you're assuming that she knew he was too short. She doesn't say or suggest that _anywhere_. She and her dh thought he was tall enough, and nobody told them otherwise. (Apparently, he wasn't, as he probably wouldn't have spun around and gone in backwards and head first if he had been.) Her complaint is that the height restriction on the slides isn't made clear and that attendants let her son on that slide, even though he's too short.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

OK people. Instead of criticising ME, can we get back to the point of critquing the letter? I guess that's a moot point anyway since I mailed it today. Regardless of how inept I was, the duty of a lifeguard is to SAVE people that are struggling in the water.

FTR, my husband asked the attendant if he could go down, and she said yes just not on someones lap. There are no restrictions at the three water slides.

Here is a link to someone that has video in the water area. The first minute shows the green slide that is clearly ok for littler ones to go down. Later on, you will see the yellow one that he went down. I probably would not have sent him down that slide, but DH was reassured by Evan's desire and the attendants remarks that he was fine to go down.

About my trying to get him on other rides he was too small for, that's just not true. He literally hit the line between two different categories. Some attendants let him on, and others suggested that while he technically made the cut, it was probably better for him not to go on. We always appreciated their concern and concurred with their discretion.

Lastly, my children are incredible at climbing, balance, agility and speed. My 4 year old DD can out-do just about any 7 year old and my DS has the ability to keep up with her most of the time. We trust their abilities and instincts and keep them within arms reach; available to assist any time. Most parents would probably not let their kids do what my kids can do, and that's fine. We each do for our own as our instincts tell us. I'm comfortable with our arrangment.

If I was being held up at gun point while walking alone in a dark alley where there is high crime and a police officer sees me, I still expect help though that police officer may think I was irresponsible and deserve it.

Lifeguards are in public service. It is life or death. No matter what I did wrong they are obligated to help people in distress. If they cannot, they have the wrong job.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
I don't doubt that the lifegaurds should have done more, but taking the assumption you previously knew he was too short to go on the ride, I think it is disingenuous to keep laying the blame on the park for not enforcing the height rules.

I didn't know he was too short. And how can he be too short when there are NO height rules. Your post is just... hurtful.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
Why did your husband let your son go down a slide he wasn't tall enough for? Why did you attempt multiple times to have your son go down slides he wasn't tall enough for? I do think you have some responsibility here. Obviously the lifegaurds should have been paying more attention, but you are ultimately the one responsible for your child. You do not sound as if you were unaware of the height restriction.

Again, maybe you did not read it, but my husband asked the attendant if he could go down.

I didn't attempt to send him down slides he wasn't tall enough for. He used the little slide with ease, and the disaster at the other slide was the last thing he did.

Lastly, THERE IS NO FREAKING HEIGHT RESTRICTION HERE!

Are you even reading what I've written, or just jumping in to judge?


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I watched the video and those don't even strike me as water slides - more like playground slides that have water flowing down them. I would have put my 3 yo (who I consider to be below average in the gross motor skills/physical agility area) on that without a 2nd thought.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

He's also been on much larger slides without water.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Looking at those slides... and taking your claims that your 2yo is adept at swimming... I would be inclined to wonder if the life guards didn't act because they gauged his "struggling" to have been a typical landing and didn't think he was in any danger? Is it possible he wasn't really in danger and you are over-reacting? Pregnancy hormones kicking up your mama bear senses and making you over protective and emotional?

I was also expecting something along the lines of a true water park, big slides dropping into a pool. This is, like an OP suggested, more like playground slides with water. Previously I was thinking, someone should have been at the bottom to catch him, but that isn't really even a possibility here. I wonder if the lifeguards didn't react not because they didn't care, but because they didn't see a need? Thought he was simply frightened, know mom and dad were there, decided to let the parents handle it? (Were they truly lifeguards or simply attendants?)

It's really hard for anyone to assess this, as none of us were there. There's always more than one side to a story.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Not over reacting. I wish I was. Getting knocked under water 5 times is not normal. Yes, they were all trained certified lifeguards.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I hope you get a good response.

(I'm







at the girl in the video being upset that her dad went down the "wrong" side.)


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I can't view the video at work right now but I would venture to say that if they had lifeguards stationed there that there is a reason and that they should in fact be guarding lives. I think your letter was perfectly within reason and needed and don't see how on earth your reaction could be interpreted as overreacting.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

I think it is good that they are getting some feed back on the way people percieve their life gaurds. weather or not they actually needed to intervene is not the point. It is shockiong to me they were standing around chatting. this would never be aqcceptable at our public pools. however i think it might have been more effective (or still might be a good idea if possible) to talk to the lifegaurds about why they did not help. honestly if my child had been in the same situation as yours I would not have expected the life gaurd to respond. it really is the parents responsibility. and when they rush in to help a child who doesn't need help or who has a parent standing by all the other children go unsupervised. they can't rush in to help every little kid who tips over.

and even in a more intense situation I never ever trust life gaurds to be watching out for my children. i have not had the best luck with that. so regardless of what we perceive the lifegaurds job to be it is best if we are always on gaurd. they are not just watching your child they are watching everyone. making sure everyone follows the rules, no one is contaminating the pool, giving first aid., and scanning the whole area.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

I was a lifeguard for several years in my younger years. I also have been to many slides. I have never encountered a slide that didn't have a bit of a current on the bottom from the water rushing off of the slide and the recirculation system to take the water back to the top. It is very common for even adults who go down a slide to go under water at the bottom and to flounder for a bit while they figure out the current.

In my experience the guards do give the people who go down the slide a bit to get their barrings and get their feet under them. Typically it takes every person a few seconds to get it done. I've rushed into plenty of pools at the end of slides to rescue someone only to discover they had there feet under them and were fine before I had a chance to get to them. As a guard I would also assume that a child going down the slide would only be allowed to go down once the parent was confident they could handle the current at the bottom.

Even with the type of slide in the video I would have been standing beside the bottom of the slide waiting to see if my son could handle getting up and out on his own. This is true even of my 6 and 3 year old.

You were there so only you can judge if the lifeguard was negligent. But I wouldn't have expected them to rush into the water first thing without waiting to see if he could get his footing on his own. I would rather a lifeguard rushed when not needed then the other way. But knowing your own child it is possible your recognized a problem before the guard did.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

This caught my eye because we just got back from Dutch Wonderland, and we adore the place! I'm sorry you had such a scary experience. Here I was impressed that they had so many lifeguards, even in the little toddler areas with barely any standing water- but as you say, lots of staff won't do much good if they don't spring into action when a kid is in trouble!

I hope you do get a productive response from them!

The letter was edited before I got to read about the nursing situation- did someone ask you not to nurse in public??? I was impressed that they had an air conditioned nursing room very prominently at the front of the park, assuming it was nice to get out of the heat, but certainly that one could nurse throughout the park as well! Not thinking that they were expecting all nursing moms to go there! I was encouraged b/c I saw at least 3 moms nursing in public during the day (to counteract all the ones giving kool aid bottles!)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Awaken* 
The letter was edited before I got to read about the nursing situation- did someone ask you not to nurse in public???

She was nursing her son after she got him out of the water, because he was terrified. One of the lifeguards told her to stop and move to the designated nursing area.


----------

